# Tri State TT's STAND UP



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

I'll try to figure out Frappr,
we'll have our own little map.
Frappr! 
since I've seen a few TT owners posting up
that are not too far away let's get organized
and post in this thread
maybe we'll end up with enough
people to do a spring GTG?
Name
where you're at
and a photo wouldn't hurt
... I'll start
Mark
Stony Brook, Long Island/New York


















_Modified by exboy99 at 8:11 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

about time someone put this up! i was thinking of doing the same thing when we were talking about jersey TTs the other day.... i am definitely down to do a TT meet when things warm up a little. lets keep this thread alive!
Name: scott
where you're at: representing hub city AKA new brunswick NJ
and a photo wouldn't hurt: these pics were taken last summer before any work. only thing done to it at that point was the painted covers. it hasnt been nice enough out for new pics yet...here ya go:
























now she is dropped properly:










_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:04 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

Names Pat. Location is Speonk, Long Island, New York.
Exboy, you live close to me we should meet up sometime try and find some other local TT's.
Heres the whip from a cruise to montauk point with my local car club.










_Modified by pat7755 at 8:06 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

lol! it's working! hopefully we'll see more and more people hit this thread.
try the frappr! 
I logged in with my google emaail, see if you can add yourself.... just add your zip code or something like that don't feed it your exact home address. the frappr page might be cool also.... I can't figure out how to insert the map on vortex though


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

Name: Ricky (Mod purchaser), Leah (Owner)
Where you're at?: Lake Katrine, NY
Photo:
















Yes.... this car.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (PhunkFX)*

haha one of my favorite TT "oops" pictures







btw Ricky, I might be joining you as a fellow S4 owner if things are as bad as I think they are with the TT.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (VWdriver03)*

*cough* regional forums







*cough*
btw I love Phunk's pic...it made it onto icanhascheeseburger









http://icanhascheezburger.com/...-time/


----------



## v3rtig0 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (Murderface)*

cool...northerners







i'm originally from newton nj but i'm in richmond va atm. if you guys do correlate a spring gtg i wanna to try and join up. i still got family up in sparta, newton area so it's only a 45-60min up 80 for me. i'll be at a race in VIR down here in april though but i'd still like to know when


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_btw Ricky, I might be joining you as a fellow S4 owner if things are as bad as I think they are with the TT.

Well I certainly hope for the best with the TT brother. But then again, I'd be very happy to have another cool S4 buddy.
If you go S4, let me know if have any questions or whatev! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_
Well I certainly hope for the best with the TT brother. But then again, I'd be very happy to have another cool S4 buddy.
If you go S4, let me know if have any questions or whatev! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, I guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Name: Ricky (Mod purchaser), Leah (Owner)
Where you're at?: Lake Katrine, NY
Photo:










that looks slammed well. what suspension are you running?? very nice.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (scoTT la rock)*

Ghetto VMAXX. Woot!


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

upstate represent. well i go to school up here, does that count?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (thenamescolby)*

I am located on Long island and I just bought my TT on tuesday.....no pics. yet sorry.








My name is Amanda 
and my TT is silver with black leather and it currently has 18" privat wheels on it.
I will be at the G2G tomorrow.......I will look for you and you can look for me


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I am located on Long island and I just bought my TT on tuesday.....no pics. yet sorry.








My name is Amanda 
and my TT is silver with black leather and it currently has 18" privat wheels on it.
I will be at the G2G tomorrow.......I will look for you and you can look for me
















welcome amanda! awesome. i will probably be there with my girl sometime after 7 tonite. word.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Ghetto VMAXX. Woot!

well, call it ghetto if you want but i think it looks great man! how is the ride? and i assume you used a kmac kit? any rubbing?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_welcome amanda! awesome. i will probably be there with my girl sometime after 7 tonite. word.

I will be there with my BF and two of our friends (one of which is an execellent photographer (shout out to raek







)
i dont think that i will be there until about then either.....i am leaving LI around 4:30 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

yeah i tried to get your frappr thing going mark, i made a pin and all that, and for some reason it wouldnt save?
we have one of these on my band's myspace page and it works well, i dont know why this one isnt saving data??


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Im from bergen county i have no pics im computer reatrted i would b down to meet up tonight and head over there someone pme me


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

exboy99 - nice color








PhunkFX - thanks for those pics. I was wondering what these wheels look like on a lowered TT. I don't think I'd go _that_ low, but I do think it looks good. EDIT: what is your front end? an add-on lip?


_Modified by DnA-TT at 8:09 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

EVERYONES GETTING OFF TOPIC SO LETS KEEP THIS THREAD SANITARY.
Name: Ryan
Where Your At: Elgin, Il. Europrojektz MW
Photo:


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8 UR V8* »_EVERYONES GETTING OFF TOPIC SO LETS KEEP THIS THREAD SANITARY.
Name: Ryan
Where Your At: Elgin, Il. Europrojektz MW
Photo:










Uh..........the topic was Tri-State as in NJ-NY-CT, your TT is sweet, but Illinois is not the tri-state area, at least not the one here...........


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
well, call it ghetto if you want but i think it looks great man! how is the ride? and i assume you used a kmac kit? any rubbing?

LOL, they actually arent ghetto, they work very well. kmac kit? 

_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_PhunkFX - thanks for those pics. I was wondering what these wheels look like on a lowered TT. I don't think I'd go _that_ low, but I do think it looks good. EDIT: what is your front end? an add-on lip?


The lip is the OEM votex aftermarket lip. ECS sells them, as do a few other places.


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_Name: Ricky (Mod purchaser), Leah (Owner)
Where you're at?: Lake Katrine, NY
Photo:










I really love the look of this TT but it looks like the rear wheels need bigger spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhunkFX* »_
LOL, they actually arent ghetto, they work very well. kmac kit? 


to correct the rear camber. you just put the coils on and everything is fine?


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_
I really love the look of this TT but it looks like the rear wheels need bigger spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man. The car has spacers all around now. 20mm rear, 15mm front. It looks much better, but I dont have any pictures of it. During the time of the install, ECS was promoting the death out of their spacers... but had none in stock. Finally got them... and everything is nicely proportioned now.

_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_
to correct the rear camber. you just put the coils on and everything is fine?

Yeah, everything worked out just fine. No complaints so far,


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (PhunkFX)*

Ok, my friend took some pictures of my car last night at the G2G in NJ (shout out to Raek!!!!!!!!)

Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki
_Modified by Minibabe at 9:00 AM 3-2-2008_


_Modified by Minibabe at 9:01 AM 3-2-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

looks great!
i didnt get to make it to the GTG. i had to take care of some family stuff, and it got late quick!
so yeah, hope you had fun!


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

i'm in Forest Hills. I work in Long Island though.....and spend my free time in Manhattan


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

Name: Becca
Location: Maple Shade, NJ 
Although my family lives in Westchester County, NY, so I spend some weekends there.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (ouTTie914)*

hey becca!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_hey becca!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Scott! Thanks for the link!


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (everso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everso* »_i'm in Forest Hills. I work in Long Island though.....and spend my free time in Manhattan

















I think I've seen you drive around before, do you work in nassau?


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zebinheimer* »_
I think I've seen you drive around before, do you work in nassau? 

maybe you have! yeah i work in new hyde park and manhasset. you?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (v3rtig0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3rtig0* »_cool...northerners







i'm originally from newton nj but i'm in richmond va atm. if you guys do correlate a spring gtg i wanna to try and join up. i still got family up in sparta, newton area so it's only a 45-60min up 80 for me. i'll be at a race in VIR down here in april though but i'd still like to know when 

word. thanks for posting! keep checking back and maybe we will have something together someday?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finally figured out how to post pics!!!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (DuBSPEED22)*

nice... full votex kit
do you scrape the lip ever
with the drop?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

mmm na not really.. try and use my judgement
my friends driveway sometimes 
thanks for the complements


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_mmm na not really.. try and use my judgement
my friends driveway sometimes 
thanks for the complements









where in NJ are you?
im suprised the cops dont give you any problems about the lack of front plate?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (scoTT la rock)*

union county, sometimes.. just tell em the brackets are in the mail


----------



## red_sapphire89 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (DuBSPEED22)*

dubspeed22: 
I thought id ask what size wheels are those?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (red_sapphire89)*

19x9.5 rears and 19x8.5 up front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjc97 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

Name: Jim
Location: Philadelphia area
TT get together would be cool.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have this in the garage:




drive this daily:

sometimes drive a snowmobile







:




_Modified by vdubjc97 at 7:43 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*my latest tri state content*

I'll just throw this in for good measure
I drove out to Montauk Point the other day


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: my latest tri state content (exboy99)*

I have a MK2 TT, but I would love to meet up and check out some of your sweet rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to get around to taking some nice pictures once the weather warms up a bit. I am in Southern NJ (Glouster Co). Def let me know if there is a meet.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: my latest tri state content (verustung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verustung* »_I have a MK2 TT, but I would love to meet up and check out some of your sweet rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to get around to taking some nice pictures once the weather warms up a bit. I am in Southern NJ (Glouster Co). Def let me know if there is a meet.

sweet ride lets see some pix!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: my latest tri state content (scoTT la rock)*

John 
adamstown, PA


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: my latest tri state content (deepblueT)*

so, was it one of you tonite on 287 south that i was running with? aviator 225? that was fun...


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: my latest tri state content (scoTT la rock)*

Name: Egor Luciano
Location: Somewhere in this world
My cars:
















And please don't hate on my rides....I've put a lot of time and dedication so they can look like this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: my latest tri state content (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_Name: Egor Luciano

And please don't hate on my rides....I've put a lot of time and dedication so they can look like this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL yeah i hear that "ox-power" is gonna be the new "horsepower" this season. looks like you are ahead of the curve


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: my latest tri state content (scoTT la rock)*

North Jersey here... Morris County


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: my latest tri state content (MR GIGGLES)*

Any tri-state TT's Wanna go to the Dave n Buster's G2G in farmingdale tonight.....im gonna be up there and dont wand to be the only TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: my latest tri state content (Minibabe)*

hey everyone i just wanted to bump this to let you know you should all check out DVAG!!
(Delaware Valley Audi Group). i joined a while ago and there are a ton of cool folks over there. there is a heavy A3 presence so come over and back me on the TT side!! 
http://www.dvagonline.com/forums/index.php
oh and minibabe your pix from the first page have all turned into little blue squares with question marks in them?


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

anything set up yet?
http://groups.myspace.com/TTaudi 


_Modified by dmlevel.com at 8:38 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## eas ttq (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (exboy99)*

Evan
Bergen county, NJ


----------



## dmlevel.com (Oct 5, 2005)

whats up even


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Tri State TT's STAND UP (eas ttq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eas ttq* »_Evan
Bergen county, NJ

















execellent pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtiib1.8t (Jul 30, 2005)

Bryan
Just north of atlantic city NJ


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

So when is this TT gtg happening?


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (ouTTie914)*

hey guys i'm a fairly new TT owner (april 19th to be exact) but yeah i'm from Reading, PA about 1 hour north of philadelphia and about 3 hours sound of manhatten, will you guys be meeting down at H2O bc i've been dying to see some of these cars in person. here are some pics


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: my latest tri state content (deepblueT)*

deepblueT
what GT wing is that?
I need to get a GT wing and that is hot!


----------

